

Why we're only accepting bitcoin for pre-releases - Johnyma22
http://blog.nfcring.com/uncategorized/why-were-only-accepting-bitcoin-for-pre-releases/

======
mcmillion
The "Average Joe" doesn't use Bitcoin.

